# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen...

## LGeens

Dag forumgebruikers,

Mijn interesse gaat uit naar ervaringen van personen die Sipralexa nemen of genomen hebben.

Ik ben namelijk beetje bang voor de afbouw...

Mvg

----------


## richotta

Goedemiddag. weet niet of ik bij het goede topic zit. 
maar wil mij even voorstellen. 
Ben 'n vrouw van 67 jaar. en gebruik al jaren naar volle tevredenheid seroxat.
maar ik hoor de laatste tijd zo veel negatieve verhalen. dat mij dat toch wel iets doet. 
En zonder seroxat wil ik niet meer. na jaren vol angsten . fobieën. en dwanggedachtes. 
ik vertel nog wel meer . maar ik moet nog 'n avatar plaatsen. en uitzoeken hoe alles hier werkt . en waar ik 
het meest aan heb. en misschien dat er ook personen zijn die iets aan mij hebben .tot later :Smile:

----------

